# 102 Realistic Track Plans



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

Does anyone recognize the layout pictured on the top of page 26 in the magazine 102 Realistic Track Plans? The track plan is easy enough to figure out but I was wondering if it appeared in any Model Railroader magazine. Thank you for any and all info. Happy Holidays to you all. 
Cheers


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That would presume most of us have a copy if it... sorry, but I can't help, as I don't. Everything that's appeared jn their magazine is in their track plan database on their website, but unfortunately you need to be a subscriber to get to that.


----------



## freescopesdad (Nov 6, 2021)

take a scan of it and post it here...


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That one? I don’t know which issue it appeared in but the photo is credited to that mag. Looks like it is on a door, which may be enough to track down info on google, in turn leading to a mag issue #.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Andy Sperandeo was a long time editor and contributor to Model Railroader magazine. Going by the appearance of the page layout and font, as well as the controller pictured, that's probably late 1990's / early 2000's.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

OilValleyRy said:


> View attachment 572237
> 
> 
> That one? I don’t know which issue it appeared in but the photo is credited to that mag. Looks like it is on a door, which may be enough to track down info on google, in turn leading to a mag issue #.


So far I've found that this mentioned picture appeared as a supplement to one of Model Railroader's magazines (unknown year or issue), entitled "Workshop tips: Design concepts for your next layout". Outside of the picture and the caption next to it, there apparently was no other mention of the layout in the supplement.

https://www.trains.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/618168DesignConceptsforyournextlayout.pdf

Edit: Odd, no link shows up on OilValleyRy's post #4, but it does show up when quoting his post in my post. Leastwise, it does on my computer.

As a side note, I hate modern "Tecknowledgy".


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I have this book, it should be this;


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

QueenoftheGN said:


> I have this book, it should be this;
> View attachment 572278


Sorry Annie, but that picture is from "101 Track Plans For Model Railroaders". Which is a great book, by the way. I have at least 3 or 4 copies of it floating around my house, so I'm never too far away from it!

There is also a more modern "10*2* Realistic Track Plans" which is what Switchman268 mentions. I also have this one stashed somewhere in my collection, but haven't found it yet. Which is also a great booklet to have around.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The photo I provided is a screen shot of page 26 from 102 Realistic Track Plans. I just wasn’t sure if it was an altered reprint, original version, etc. I found the entire book online for free to scroll through in pdf format.

https://www.scribd.com/document/317362410/102-Realistic-Track-Plans


----------



## Bluegrass_Railfan (Dec 19, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> View attachment 572237
> 
> 
> That one? I don’t know which issue it appeared in but the photo is credited to that mag. Looks like it is on a door, which may be enough to track down info on google, in turn leading to a mag issue #.



The layout in this picture is Model Railroader's "Carolina Central" project layout on a door. The track plan can be found online pretty easily if you google that name. I've seen a few variations of it online as well and thought about building one myself. Nice little layout.


----------

